# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergie voor perubalsem en frangrance mix

## Boffert

hallo allemaal,

Ik heb gisteren de uitslag gekregen van de test en ben allergisch voor perubalsem en frangrance mix.
ik heb al wat stukjes gelezen van jullie die dit ook hebben. Ook heb ik info gekregen van mijn dermatoloog. Maar toch heb ik nog vragen. Graag zou ik specifieker willen weten in wat voor producten of merken dit voorkomt of moet ik het in een drogisterij gewoon vragen. Ben namelijk bang dat zij er niet voldoende over weten. Ik zou graag wat tips willen ontvangen van jullie die hier al meer ervaring hebben. Ik heb het exzeem in mijn gezicht, armen en hoofd.

Groetjes boffert

----------

